

How to add eXo Platform widget features to SugarCRM - tipiwi
http://blog.exoplatform.com/2014/04/24/integration-guide-exo-platform-plugin-sugarcrm?utm_campaign=blogposts&utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews&utm_content=Julie

======
bmestrallet
Bring chatter to SugarCRM :)

------
plamarque
make deal rooms in eXo to involve non-sales people

